# Mehrere Anwender sollen auf eine XML-Datei zugreifen



## Alex_winf01 (25. Okt 2007)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde. Vielen Dank schon mal für die netten Hinweise aus diesem Thread

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic57834_von-swing-nach-xml.html

Nun ist mein Kollege mit folgendem "Problem" an mich herangetreten:

Er möchte gerne XML als "Datenhaltung" haben mit einem Java-Frontend. So weit noch ok, ABER: Es soll Mehrbenutzerfähig sein. D. h. wenn ein Mitarbeiter 1 den Kunden A gerade bearbeitet, soll Mitarbeiter 2 diesen nicht bearbeiten können. Mein Kollege meint, dass würde mit einer XML-Datei gehen, eine Verbindung zwischen Java-Frontend und XML-Datei und dann Sperrung des entsprechenden "Datensatzes" wie bei einer Datenbank. Ich bin der Meinung, ich brauche dazu eine Datenbank - egal ob nun Access oder eine MySQL-Datenbank.

Was meint Ihr dazu? Kann ich mit XML eine Mehrbenutzerfähigkeit gewährleisten?


----------



## The_S (25. Okt 2007)

kommt aufs OS an. Manche unterstützen Datei-locking. Einfacher wirds, wenn die xml datei nur mit ein und demselben Programm bearbeitet werden soll (ein eigenes von dir), dann könntest du z. b. am Anfang der XML ein Zeichen stellen, dass der Anwendung signalisiert, dass sie gerade verwendet wird.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (25. Okt 2007)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Es soll jedoch nicht die ganze Datei gesperrt werden, sondern nur der Datensatz, der gerade bearbeitet wird.


----------



## Murray (25. Okt 2007)

Wenn beide Benutzer jeweils mit einem Java-Programm in einer eigenen VM arbeiten - keine Chance.

Wenn es sich um ein Client-Server-System handelt, bei dem beide Benutzer an einem Server arbeiten und daher beide die XML-Datei über die gleiche VM angehen, dann könnte man das vielleicht implementieren - aber dann ist man schon mitten dabei, ein eigenes Datenbanksystem zu schreiben.


----------



## abollm (25. Okt 2007)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Forengemeinde. Vielen Dank schon mal für die netten Hinweise aus diesem Thread
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic57834_von-swing-nach-xml.html
> 
> ...



Wie bereits von einigen erwähnt, gibt es auf XML-Dateiebene mit Java keine vernünftige Chance, insbesondere wenn man Satzsperrung etc. berücksichtigen will/muss. Wozu gibt es denn DB-Systeme?

Oracle hat sogar eine Menge an XML-Logik *integriert*. Aber auch mit MySQL dürfte sich das erschlagen lassen, nur halt etwas aufwändiger.


----------

